# pressure sensation during period



## Evelynmia'smom (Mar 8, 2009)

Every month with my period I feel a pressure/bulging sensation in the bottom of my vagina....right wear I tore (internal tear) when my daughter was born 18 months ago....what is this? Does anyone else experience this? I feel it from time to time on other occasions as well.....like jumping on a trampoline...so odd. Could this be a prolapse?


----------



## leoheart (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm no doctor, but I have mild prolapse and I have pressure/aching in my perineum associated with that, and it is definitely worse when I ovulate & menstruate. So I would guess, yes, it could be a sign of mild prolapse. You could go see an ob/gyn for a diagnosis, or you could just start doing kegels (if you don't already), as that is the first line of treatment for prolapse. (I was told to do 100 a day, every day, religiously for at least 3 months before I could expect any improvement.) Better yet, go to a physical therapist who specializes in pelvic floor issues. They can help you do a kegel properly, which is pretty important. Prolapse kind of sucks, and it is progressive, so if I had the opportunity to nip it in the bud I absolutely would.


----------



## manchestermafia (Aug 24, 2009)

I have had the same thing since giving birth 11 years ago. I tore "all the way." To me it feels like the baby is coming out. I mentioned it to the Dr. one time, but he blew it off. I don't get it every month now like I used to. I always thought I was the only one and have never mentioned it to me new dr. You're not alone!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would definitely look into pelvic floor therapy. It can really help.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

I get this sensation (or at least it sounds like what you are describing) and I had a c-section so it could be unrelated to childbirth as well. I always describe it as it feels like my vagina is going to fall out.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
I get this sensation (or at least it sounds like what you are describing) and I had a c-section so it could be unrelated to childbirth as well. I always describe it as it feels like my vagina is going to fall out.

This!! It does feel like everythings going to fall out. It feels like in the first few days/weeks after birth, when you stand for too long. It just aches. It's horrible. I'm on my second period since giving birth and I noticed this for the first 2 days of it.

But I also wanted to say to marnica, that Csections can damage your pelvic floor muscles. So I do think it's related to that. Unless you had the pain before giving birth also.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bcblondie* 
This!! It does feel like everythings going to fall out. It feels like in the first few days/weeks after birth, when you stand for too long. It just aches. It's horrible. I'm on my second period since giving birth and I noticed this for the first 2 days of it.

But I also wanted to say to marnica, that Csections can damage your pelvic floor muscles. So I do think it's related to that. Unless you had the pain before giving birth also.

It's def worse since having DS, but I did at times experience this before having a baby, just not as often as now.


----------

